# Dead rabbit sq build



## Paul33 (31/3/18)

So I put a fused clapton in the dead rabbit sq and the flavour is kak. 

Wicked with cb2 and using a fresh bottle of xxx I can taste... nothing. 

Please help me out with coil placement in this thing cause I’ve heard good things about it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (31/3/18)

I dropped the coil to about 1mm off the deck and the flavour is much better. 

Will continue to play and maybe a different coil to see what that does.


----------



## Spyro (31/3/18)

Squeeze a second coil in there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nadz1972 (31/3/18)

Make sure enough air hit the bottom of the coils. Perhaps this can help.


----------



## Hakhan (31/3/18)

use dual coils. using 22g ohming out at .2
easier to install if you cut one leg short on each of the coils as the mounting slots are staggered.



PN: getting wicked tonight will try and take some clearer shots.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Spyro (31/3/18)

Hakhan said:


> use dual coils. using 22g ohming out at .2
> easier to install if you cut one leg short on each of the coils as the mounting slots are staggered.
> View attachment 127656
> View attachment 127657
> ...



Vape is much much better no? I would imagine a smaller chamber more coils to be a mega win.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spyro (31/3/18)

Looks like u could squeeze a third in there!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nadz1972 (31/3/18)

Spyro said:


> Vape is much much better no? I would imagine a smaller chamber more coils to be a mega win.


I agree on that. Also, a huge single complex coil can do it. 22mm atomizers are my preference for this reason.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faheem777 (31/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> So I put a fused clapton in the dead rabbit sq and the flavour is kak.
> 
> Wicked with cb2 and using a fresh bottle of xxx I can taste... nothing.
> 
> Please help me out with coil placement in this thing cause I’ve heard good things about it.



Huge coils work well in the tank. I’m getting ridiculously good flavour off mines with a 3mm Alien about 1mm above the post. Also I find thinning the wick tails a lot makes a big difference.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Max (31/3/18)

Hi @Paul33

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-tobacco-recipes.t25083/page-40#post-658123

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nadz1972 (31/3/18)

Faheem777 said:


> Huge coils work well in the tank. I’m getting ridiculously good flavour off mines with a 3mm Alien about 1mm above the post. Also I find thinning the wick tails a lot makes a big difference.


For me, 3mm is perfect as a single coil. I don't have a dead rabbit, but I have an alien in my ghoul currently and the flavour just pops. Tsuka coils also have very good flavour.


----------



## Paul33 (31/3/18)

Max said:


> Hi @Paul33
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-tobacco-recipes.t25083/page-40#post-658123
> 
> ...


Looks awesome. 

I think I have a 3mm alien in the cupboard!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (1/4/18)

With single coil from what I've learned and experienced, the bigger the better. All about surface area. And wick HARD, like holding your coil in place so it dont move hard. Works like a char.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777 (1/4/18)

With single coil from what I've learned and experienced, the bigger the better. All about surface area. And wick HARD, like holding your coil in place so it dont move hard. Works like a charm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (1/4/18)

Steyn777 said:


> With single coil from what I've learned and experienced, the bigger the better. All about surface area. And wick HARD, like holding your coil in place so it dont move hard. Works like a char.


Thanks bud. 

I was thinking the same thing cause the chamber is quite big.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hallucinated_ (1/4/18)

These caps provide so much better flavour and airflow.
They go for R220 each

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hakhan (1/4/18)

Hallucinated_ said:


> These caps provide so much better flavour and airflow.
> They go for R220 each


these are for thr 24mm version?


----------



## Hallucinated_ (1/4/18)

Hakhan said:


> these are for thr 24mm version?


ah my bad, i thought they were for both since they got released together lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (1/4/18)

I hope the 22mm also gets these made since their top down airflow design is not so great flavour wise, you need that air to hit the bottom of the coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (1/4/18)

Hallucinated_ said:


> I hope the 22mm also gets these made since their top down airflow design is not so great flavour wise, you need that air to hit the bottom of the coil.


It’s a bit of a mission to get it to do that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nadz1972 (1/4/18)

Those caps certainly are gorgeous!


----------



## Cruces (27/4/18)

I’m keen to try a single coil RDA but it seems spit back could be a high likelihood.


----------



## Nadz1972 (27/4/18)

Spit back is a lot less likely than you may be assuming. The coil position being directly visible can be an advantage. As long as your wicking isn't too loose, you should have no issues. Spit back is generally caused by small air pockets trapped inside the wick popping. 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------

